# Can someone around Bayview & 407 HELP ME!



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the situation... I had a house fire and my tanks were destroyed... I managed to get my fahaka puffer to my LFS. But he is being kept in a 5 gallon tank and he's about 12". He's not looking so great health wise either... I bought a new tank today, and what I need is. 


WATER! I NEED CYCLED WATER. 

Must be freshwater. No salt. And pristine. If anyone could help me out, I need about 50 Gallons worth... I will transport and full the buckets, but I need clean cycled water. 

Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an FYI, cycled water is not going to cycle your tank and therefore make it safe to put your puffer back in right away. You need to get some filter media such as a sponge from a healthy tank and then squeeze that into your tank with the filter running and the next day you'll see how clear your water is. 

If you're willing to travel to Mississauga I'm at the 407 and Britannia Road and I'd be more than happy to give you one of the sponges from a Rena Filstar XP3 filter running on my Tropheus tank.
--
Paul


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't kept up with the latest in water treatments, but aren't there now effective additives to help you do an instant cycle?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Jung said:


> I haven't kept up with the latest in water treatments, but aren't there now effective additives to help you do an instant cycle?


As I found out recently, the puffer is scaleless, and the conditioners may be uncomfortable on their skin.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

The cycled water is a start. I will be throwing in some fish for a couple
Days as well before the puffer goes in. I just bought a new filter and haven't gotten a chance to look at the media. If I can do a media swap that would be great


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I could give you some water and media. My fish have not been sick in 20 years. I'm at Donlands & Danforth, though.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I could give you some water and media. My fish have not been sick in 20 years. I'm at Donlands & Danforth, though.

--> And you can take a ton of snails, too!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

And even with borrowed mature media, it will take more than two days to cycle a new tank. I think the fastest I have ever managed to cycle one was about two weeks with a 30G.. actually, more like 28 G, now I think about it. I used two filters, both had used media borrowed from mature filters on my other tank,as well as new media, plus I dumped all the filter rinsings from 3 different filters directly into the tank. I also planted it heavily from day one. Testing after one week looked like it was cycled, so I put in 3 mystery snails and then two days later I got a very slight nitrite reading. So despite the indications, it was not fully cycled yet. I did a small WC and kept testing every couple of days.. at the end of the second week, nitrites 0, nitrates very low. Day after that I put in the first fish, and it's been clear sailing since. If you rush and make a mistake, you may risk the puffer.. patience will serve you best.
I really wish I'd known you needed this, could have brought you a a good size helping of filter rinsings when I was in Markham yesterday.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just concerned for my fish's health as he's not looking to good at the LFS that will remain nameless... So I'm getting 60gallons of cycled water from big Al's where I bought a used aquarium on sale from them, putting in plants tonight... And hopefully swapping some media. It's should almost imitate a 50% WC. Is what I'm aiming for. 


I have tons of new media from
My filter that I'm cleaning now and will be at BA's Scarborough for 7:30 if anyone else is willing to swap some media with me. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, I get that, I'd be concerned for the fish too. He's had a lot to put up with. Wish I lived closer, be happy to donate some used media, but anyway, wishing you luck.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Quick update....

The tank is coming along very nicely!!!










Huge thanks to Big Al's Staff at Kennedy! Especially Lee!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good news.. and good luck with the new tank.


----------

